# Snowplowing



## Brush Hog (Dec 21, 2006)

Just wondering how many of you plow during slow times ? Slowly switching gears to tree work so I'm not married to the season's so bad. No vacations are taking toll on me and family. My cousin just kicked her hubby to the curb for being married to his job. Don't want to go that route. I don't mind going balls to the wall all summer/fall but two weeks off in the winter would be nice


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 21, 2006)

Can't contract to plow and go on vacation. Do you have a partner? I assume not. But you really have to have that vacation. I am no one to ask. Unless you want travel info., I've been around. Think big there are some great places in the world to spend a couple of weeks and not spend a foutune. Just got to do it.


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 22, 2006)

There is no REWIND on life so yes I need a vacation with family. I worked two jobs for over 10 yrs and many many years with no vacation and only rain days off. It takes a toll on you and your family. Just ask my EX-Wife. Like I said I don't mind hard work at all(it's all I've ever done) but some down time is good for the soul.


----------



## elmnut (Dec 22, 2006)

Snow plowing can be very demanding, and is tough on equipment. My company plows, but I have not done a route for 5-6 years. I would rather have pine pitch poured down my pants.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 22, 2006)

plowing is very demanding and hard on equipment. I plowed for a couple years for a buddy of mine that ran a lawn care business and plowing and salt in the winters.

If you get a bunch of contracts, don't bite off more than you can chew. most common problems I have seen with small guys trying to make it big. My buddy would sign a ton of contracts, as we typically don't have that hard of winters, but when we got them, he was caught with his pants down...

I miss plowing my driveway, that is about it. I don't miss getting up at 3am to plow and then head to work for a 12 hour shift then to come home and plow again....get a couple hours sleep just to do it all over again... not to mention getting in an accident from no sleep...


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 22, 2006)

Plus snowplowing is more dependent on the weather than even treework. No snowfall, no jobs. Around here, we've only had one good snowfall so far this winter-I think global warming is finally kicking in!


----------



## Brush Hog (Dec 22, 2006)

That's why I'm thinking of switching gears. I'd like to do landscape construction and tree work. Maybe plow for a sub for extra cash but not depend on it for income. Tree work seems to be alittle more stable.


----------



## elmnut (Dec 30, 2006)

plow trucks


----------



## Xtra (Feb 12, 2007)

I sub for a larger company doing retirement communities and haven't done plowing this winter.

We really thought this coming storm would be a big money maker, but once again our part of NJ isn't going to see much snow


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 21, 2007)

Global warming ,or whatever you call it has messed the snow plowing game up over here.....:bang:


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 21, 2007)

*snow has word no in the name*

Is this a clue ? I work for large landscape company that probably takes care of 30 to 40 place shopping malls to factory building . The company I work for also mows so to get maintenance contracts we have to do it . I really doubt that in 5 year period we earn very much taking in consideration wear and tear on trucks .The cost buying plows ,salt trucks ,snow shovels , snow blowers .But it gives us winter work . last week I worked 88.5 hours . If a guy could do 3 or 4 small property's he might could do all right . But it works truck so hard I wonder if it is even worth it . I would try to find other stuff do before I started plowing .


----------



## ASETECH (Feb 21, 2007)

*Plowing Profits*

I'm a self employed mechanic. I already had a 4X4 and wanted a plow anyway. I bought a used plow and bought some insurance. We got a few snows this year. I got most of my money back, and have really beat the snow out of a decent truck just getting my money back. Overall I feel there is little profit to be made plowing. It does move money around and give you some nice early am work.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 21, 2007)

It always amazes me that people complain about how tough plowing is on the equipment. I got 10 years out of a plow truck and plow, never had a problem. Only traded in because I wanted a new truck. Remember its a plow, not a bulldozer or a battering ram. If you know what you are doing, plowing is great money when it snows. I can net over $100 an hour by myself.


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 21, 2007)

*I adgree husky 137*

We had the city calling use offering 85 dollars a hour last week but we were already booked to the gills . If one guy runs one truck and does a few small places ,takes care of the truck it should last but i put 34 hours in one shift plowing last week . You cant tell me that running a truck for 34 hours with out stopping is a good thing . My boss has 3/4 ton plow truck with over 120,000 miles on it and I bet you would not be able to tell the difference between one that has not plowed . He is the only one that runs it and in the summer it never pulls a trailer . My truck plows snow, pulls bobcats, hauls mulch, dirt and could have 5 different people driving it . So I guess a plow truck can last but you really got to take care of it .


----------

